# Which duality pairing is this?



## Surrealist (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey all, just wondering if you could do a quick V.I. for me (for those of you who believe in V.I...)

<snip>

Which duality pairing is this? Possibly activators? I'm trying to see if these are my peoplez, but I'd like some more info. Especially which quadra they're in


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

VIing from a single photograph without any additional infoz is really inaccurate, you know that?

At a glance this looks like an EJ-IJ pair (EJ in the back). Complimentary temperaments, maybe matching subtypes if their communication is good otherwise. Doesn't need to be duality.


----------



## Surrealist (Dec 22, 2014)

'Tis true. Conversation topics include food, sharing of interests, objects in their environment, not much value-judgements going on, a relaxed atmosphere, Fi-seeking, I believe..

Not sure, it's hard to tell through a Words with Friends game.  But one thing's for sure, there is no competition/point keeping going on, lol

At first I thought ISTj/ENTj, but with the lack of competition they clearly can't be beta. Which makes me then think that they could actually be an ISFj-ENTj pairing.

The J is certain, somehow that comes through very clearly in a mobile app..


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

What makes you certain they are duals to begin with?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Weird, they look like Betas to me.

Whatever, I've never been good at this VI stuff.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Weird, they look like Betas to me.


The girl looks SLE to me, indeed.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Typhon said:


> The girl looks SLE to me, indeed.


Yeah. The guy looks like he could be from another Quadra-- Maybe EII.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a little puzzled about the guy's type, but I guess since I'm no VI expert thats no surprise .


----------



## Surrealist (Dec 22, 2014)

The girl now seems SLE to me -- I'm thinking because her best friend is an E(NT)J, she's taken on some IJ'ish mannerisms being around him (them, whatever group she's part of) so much.

She's certainly not IJ though. Yielding, strategic, aristocratic, decisive, declaring according to Reinin's dichotomies. Thanks guys.


----------

